# A wind generator idea



## happyearthhomes (Jul 9, 2011)

View attachment 9199
View attachment 9198
View attachment 9196
View attachment 9197
Please tell me if i am a dumbass so i have an rv it has a gas generator and it builds a charge in the battery bank as u drive it but obviously when i am not driving or running the gen. i drain my power but i was thinking i could take a metal box fan strip it down to blade n box n mount it on top of my rv weld a ten speed gear ratio onit run a chain to an 85 s-1o alternator weld other side of sproket to that adjust the linkage until i can get a charge than send charge to another battery bank


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont know shit about electricity....but i s'pose in theory it seems like you could get SOME power out of a setup like that.......


----------



## dprogram (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you have the right idea but my neighbor who built his own windmill (very small), (is also an engineer) said something to me about slower steady breeze being more efficient than when its gusting out. I don't know but he would so I'll ask him next time I see him and get back to you.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 11, 2011)

Your idea should work although I don't know the details of ratio's. I was told that 1500 rpm's would charge a 12 volt battery but you can have too much wind where it has a negative effect. It would actually draw power out of your battery. It might be best to set one up for stationary use since you know you'd get a slow charge throughout the day.


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 11, 2011)

Well thats y was thinking i could use the ten speed linkage u know make it easier to adjust low gear high wind high gear low wind so that i could build a charge moving or stopped and if i set the right relay system up with some sort of controller for the wind turbine. The general principal behind the controller is that it monitors the voltage of the batterys in the system and either sends power from the turbine into the batteries to recharge them, or dumps the power from the turbine into a secondary load if the batteries are fully charged (to prevent over-charging and destroying the batteries). like when moving i could switch the internal rv load into the secondary load and not pull power from engine possibly increasing my gas mileage as its less work for the engine and causing less pull off built in generator when parked thus freeing the generator to possibly run power tools


----------



## dprogram (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds great! I'm sure there is info online that could help you figure it all out. Keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think you would want to run it while driving as it would create drag, lowering your aerodynamics and therefore your mileage.
I know some heavy trucks have a electric retarder installed on the rear differential, sort of like the dynamic brakes on a locomotive, actually Totoya Prius and all that work the same way, use magnetic polarity to slow you down. Something like that which you could flick on going down hills might be nice. or perhaps it would be too much trouble and heavy.
For stationary generation that is a sweet idea though. Punk rock ingenuity. I wish I had a welding torch


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 12, 2011)

Car alternators require more rpms. I am going to try to make one out of a ceiling fan, all you do is install some magnets inside the casing so when the blades spin the move the magnets around the wires already installed. and blades already made, A charge controller is needing for any set up, so you dont damage the Batteries from over chargeing. I bough mine for like 20 bucks, but they can be made fairly easy and cheaply if you have any sore of circuitry skill, you can get free plans for these online.

I am starting first with solar, then moving to wind after I have gotten alright at making panels


----------



## saje2u (Aug 16, 2011)

Tighten the angle of your turbine fins (fan blades) give it a vain tail and a swivel point so it can stay facing the wind all the time, get a small alternator like form a dodge colt or a Geo Metro also a motorcycle stater with a jerry rigged Car regulator to and higher RPM's theres ways, it can be done, just better be in a high wind area like east colorado or venice beach.


----------



## fr33rang3r (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry for the necro, but:
another idea would be simply to have an extra battery that you charged from the wind while you left your van battery alone.


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm curious how this worked out. Back when I had a camper, I schemed to do basically the same thing. Life got too busy to try it out and the camper is long gone, but still it'd be cool to know if it can be done.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 26, 2017)

@Jerrell this post is from 6 years ago. Sadly the OP won't be able to get back to you as he passed away a while ago.


----------



## Jerrell (Sep 26, 2017)

I knew it was an old post. Didn't know the OP had passed away though. Maybe a sort of memorial ribbon across the profile pic or something could be added to the site for those we know have journeyed to the next plane of existence?
Damn, I guess I'll have to keep my eyes open on the road for DIY mobile wind power generation ideas.


----------



## creature (Sep 30, 2017)

Cool read..

Thank you, O Home Of A Happy Earth!!!

may we know your freedom, too..

& goddamn thank you S T fucking P for keeping such cool content for 6 years or whatever, 30 fucking seconds away rather than digging for 2 hours or more through Thomas's & the goddamned tech refs & the microfiche & then finally digging through the goddamned fucking stacks, with *maybe* a goddamned 90 mile ride to Albany, if yer doing any patent fucking research..

thank ye all, Matt & Tude & Pirate & Stick & other smarmy bastards..

please pray i make 10 million on my quantum fucking communicator, & you might finally

get a bit of what you actually deserve..

i love you guys..

may i burn hefore you do..

may your light know little pain..


.


----------

